# Fragrances order!



## sunny_ (Jun 27, 2017)

I have ordered a bunch of fragrances from BB. They haven't arrived yet and still I have already can't hold myself from placing another order. 

so far I bought them all from BB:
Cedar an saffron 
Oatmeal milk and honey
Sweet Pea 
Sandalwood Vanilla
Cream Cheese Frosting
Cocoa Butter Cashmere
Black Amber And Lavender
Mahogany 
Apple Sage

I want to order from WSP too.
these are the scents I'm interested at:
Love spell
Black raspberry vanilla
Black tie
Cool water for men
Vanilla noel
Oatmeal milk and honey
Warm vanilla sugar
What do you say?


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Jun 27, 2017)

I'm using a cedar and saffron liquid soap right now.  It's good and masculine, but quite strong.  I'd use a light touch.

I also have Black amber and lavender CP soap cured and ready to use.  It's sweet and strong.  It also discolors CP to about the color of Hershey's or Cadbury Dairy Milk at typical usage rate.  Don't bother trying a decoration with it.

Oh, and Love Spell is freaking delicious!  Just soaped it last weekend.  Smells like tangerines.


----------



## toxikon (Jun 27, 2017)

Second for Love Spell... it smells wonderful and sticks really well. I have bars from February that smell just as strong as when I first poured them.


----------



## HappyHenrySoap (Jun 27, 2017)

I've gotten:
Love Spell
Black raspberry vanilla
Black tie
Cool water for men
and Oatmeal & honey not Oatmeal milk and honey

All are incredible. I haven't noticed any acceleration. Oatmeal & honey discolors like crazy because of the vanilla, but the others do not to my knowledge.

I would recommend also getting Tobacco Leaf & Amber from WSP (http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/products/Tobacco-Leaf-Amber-Fragrance-Oil.aspx), it's one of my all time favorites and best sellers. It does have 10% vanilla in it tho, so it will go brown if you don't add some color stabilizer.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jun 27, 2017)

Just from the title - ALL OF THEM! ALL THE SMELLS! ;P


Now that I've read the list - the only BB one from your list I have is Sandalwood Vanilla. I haven't soaped it yet, but I'm not wild about it OOB.


----------



## IrishLass (Jun 27, 2017)

From you BB list, I only have Cedar & Saffron. I don't smell any cedar or saffron in it,  but I love it nevertheless. It's one of my 'keeper' FOs.

From your WSP list, I only have Black Raspberry Vanilla- a most wonderfully, yummy FO. I would drink it from the bottle if I could. lol


IrishLass


----------



## dixiedragon (Jun 27, 2017)

I really like WSP BRV. It's very strong, and heavy on the raspberry. I actually call it "Black Raspberry" and I call the BB version "Black Raspberry Vanilla" b/c the BB version is much more vanilla/creamy smelling.

WSP's version was still going strong even after a rebatch!


----------



## dibbles (Jun 27, 2017)

The only one I have from your list is cedar and saffron, which smells great, sticks well and discolor. Just wanted to say it looks like you are headed toward FO 'Ho territory. Welcome to the club. It's a slippery slope.


----------



## sunny_ (Jun 27, 2017)

dibbles said:


> The only one I have from your list is cedar and saffron, which smells great, sticks well and discolor. Just wanted to say it looks like you are headed toward FO 'Ho territory. Welcome to the club. It's a slippery slope.



What does FO " 'Ho" stands for? 

Thanks everybody ! Has someone here tried BB's love spell and can compare between it to WSP's?


----------



## BattleGnome (Jun 27, 2017)

Sandalwood Vanilla - I don't have this one but I was gifted a lotion with the scent. I love it but it was strong.
Cocoa Butter Cashmere - don't think I've soaped with this one bit I love it OOB. It reminds me of Skin So Soft from the 90's. Great in bath bombs 
Mahogany - my husband loves this one in his beard oil, haven't soaped with it


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Jun 27, 2017)

Now that I think of it, I got apple sage as a sample from BB. I'm not typically a fan of "foody" scents, but I liked that one. Used it in one of my daughter's vegan, free batches. Even at half the typical usage rate it was good.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Jun 28, 2017)

Because I am one, a "FO HO" is a Fragrance Whore - said with the upmost respect:-?


----------



## dibbles (Jun 28, 2017)

Thank you Cindy. I was trying to figure out how to put it delicately. Out with it is best, and no offense was intended. I admit to being a FOHO too. There are worse vices I could have.


----------



## navigator9 (Jun 28, 2017)

BB's Cedar and Saffron and OMH are always good sellers for me, and also two of my personal favorites. I have to disagree with George on C&S, I don't think it's necessarily masculine, although men seem to love it. In fact, it's one I steer men towards, when they tell me they don't want anything that smells "girly". I think it's unisex, to me it smells really clean, but definitely not sweet or flowery. I will agree with him on the fact that it is strong, very strong. OMH is another one that both men and women seem to like, another one that smells clean to me. I smell a lot of almond in it. I don't have any of the other FOs from BB or WSP, so can't comment on those.


----------



## WeaversPort (Jun 28, 2017)

I'm going to pretend I didn't find this thread...


----------



## sunny_ (Jun 28, 2017)

Cindy2428 said:


> Because I am one, a "FO HO" is a Fragrance Whore - said with the upmost respect:-?



After I posted the question about it I have already got it  
Gonna order Love spell, BRV, Amber romance
Looking for a good masculine scent too. And a good vanilla.
Geez I haven't even made one batch of soap yet and I'm stocking up like crazy


----------



## gdawgs (Jun 28, 2017)

Of the ones you listed from BB, I really like Cedar/Saffon, OMH, and Mahogany.

Some of my favorite "manly" scents are Spiced Mahogany(which is amazing blended with Mahogany), Shave and a Haircut, Tobacco & Bay leaf, Salty Mariner, Yacht Club, and Kentish Rain(not necessarily manly, more unisex).

Not sure if you noticed, but BB has sampler packs that are a good deal.


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Jun 28, 2017)

Tobacco and Bay is very, very manly.  I _love_ it.  A lot.  But it's not exactly a modern, and I'd be surprised if - say - a teen boy liked it.


----------

